# Please help identify my rescue bunny



## LuvMyBunny (Jun 16, 2010)

We have inherited a very friendly little bunny who was rescued from a cull.  Her mother was killed as part of the cull and Jenna, along with many other babies, were left behind.
I am hoping someone can help us identify what breed(s) she could be.  We know she is a mutt but are hoping to figure out her eventual size and disposition tendencies.
We thought she might be a palomino X???
Thanks


----------



## dbunni (Jun 16, 2010)

She is solid tort in color and the coat looks to be that of a young Holland lop.  she could be holland lop, some keep their "ear control" way too long.  Depending on her age.  The head is not that of a holland, too narrow of a crown.  Body resembles a young, immature holland also.  Definately not any of the rexs (coat is wrong).  So my guess would be a holland cross.


----------



## LuvMyBunny (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you!  She is very sweet and comes from a kind of Woodstock of rabbits community all living together whereever on a university campus.   I`ll do some reading to learn more about the Holland.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Cute baby.  She could be just about anything.  Tort is a very common color in several breeds.  I don't think Holland when I see her.  Her coat looks roll back, sure, but she's a baby with a baby coat.  It can change.  Tort is a very common Holland color, too.  I suppose she could have got her color from a Holland but she could have got it from a Cinnamon, too.  

I'd say that if she was living in a colony on a university that she is probably several generations Heinz 57.    I'd expect a medium sized rabbit out of her.  Handle her properly a LOT, give her good toys to keep her busy, and she'll probably turn out to be very sweet.

As far as size, I'd expect she is pretty young.  In 6  - 9 months from now, you can bet she'll be fully grown in size and maybe only put on a little weight after that.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Humm, I had a rabbit once that looked kind of like her, she was a Cinnamon Dwarf Female. Her is a picture of her - - >





Yours is lighter in color than mine ... :/
Just a wild guess! 
( R.I.P. Foofoo - The Snake Charmer ... < long story )


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

What is it about this whole rex fur thing. Rex fur is a recessive, not a dominant.

 Many mini rex crosses are smooth fured. 

She has the head and body of a rex and a holland. She has the head of narrow headed mini rex and her body could be rex when she matured out a bit, but is very round , like a holland. 

Sice mini rex is the most common breed of rabbit in most areas I would say that this is a safe bet to make.

LOL!! a spider just ran across the screen and scarwed the crap out of me!!


----------

